# Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!



## McTHawk (12. August 2016)

*Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin vor einigen Tagen auf die Alphacool Eisbaer gestossen, welche mein Interesse geweckt hat.
Besonders Interessiert bin ich an die 360´er Variante.

Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Da ich die Eisbaer zur Kühlung der Grafikkarte erweitern möchte, brauche ich eure Hilfe.
Als Grafikarte habe ich die EVGA Geforce GTX 1070 FTW und folgende Kühlkomponente gefunden:

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 / 1070 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ist dieser GPU Kühler mit der Alphacool Eisbaer kompatibel?

Des Weiteren würde mich Interessieren, ob ich die WaKü an mein Aquaero anschließen kann und wenn ja, welche Regelungen / Anzeigeoptionen ich habe.

Und eine letzte Frage: Reicht ein 360 Radiator für GPU und CPU (welcher übrigens ein i7 6700K ist)?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## ludscha (12. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r...Fragen!*

Dein Verlinkter Gpu -Kühler passt nicht auf die FTW, da die FTW kein Referenz-PCB besitzt.

Einen Kühler für die FTW 1070/1080 gibt es momentan noch nicht.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## McTHawk (12. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r...Fragen!*

Aber laut Angaben passt der Kühler auf die EVGA SC. Sind die FTW und SC nicht baugleich?


----------



## Chimera (13. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r...Fragen!*



McTHawk schrieb:


> Aber laut Angaben passt der Kühler auf die EVGA SC. Sind die FTW und SC nicht baugleich?



Nicht verzagen, Evga fragen  Wenn du zu 100% sicher sein willst, dann schreib doch einfach mal dem deutschen Support und frag nach oder wenn du englisch kannst, dann kannst du es auch in deren Forum fragen. Die können dir ganz genau sagen, ob sie dasselbe Layout und exakt die gleichen Bauteile an gleichen Positionen nutzen oder eben nicht.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r...Fragen!*

Unabhängig davon ob der Kühler nun auch deine Karte passt. Plug and Play geht das nicht, da musst du dann noch das Extension Set kaufen:

Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extention Kit | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder du wartest bis Alphacool die vorbefüllten Grafikkarten kühler rausbringt.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r...Fragen!*



McTHawk schrieb:


> Aber laut Angaben passt der Kühler auf die EVGA SC. Sind die FTW und SC nicht baugleich?



nein. sieht man schon an den spawas (4+2 bei der sc und 10+2 bei der ftw)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r...Fragen!*

NUtze einfach den Konfigurator: HWConfig - German
Wenn hier kein passender Kühler dabei ist, gibt es noch folgende Möglichkeit: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool


----------



## Kandzi (19. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Ich nutze einfach mal diesen Thread um kein neuen aufzumachen.

Hab seid drei Tagen meine Eisbär 360 im Betrieb.
Nun Frage ich mich, ob sie überhaupt läuft.
I7- 6700K @4Ghz
Raum Temperatur: 24 Grad
Temp im Idle: 20Grad
Allerdings, wird die schon ca.60Grad warm wenn ich nur WoW Zocke.

Ich kann von der Seite reinschaun und sehe dort eine Art "Rad". Muss sich das bewegen?
Woran erkenne ich, dass die Pumpe funktioniert?
Die LED leuchtet!

Danke euch


----------



## Narbennarr (20. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Das durchsichtige Rad soll sich nicht bewegen. Ob die Pumpe läuft erkennst du an der drehzahl und dem Geräusch.
60 Grad sind doch gut für einen 6700k...


----------



## Kandzi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Super Danke schonmal für die Antwort!
Beruhigt mich sehr!
Wo kann ich die Drehzahl auslesen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Im Bios oder wenn dem Board eine entsprechende Software beiliegt.
Bei mir sehe ich das über meinen Aquaero.

Mein "Eisbaer-Projekt" ist allerdings auch etwas aufwendiger. ^^


----------



## Dyfcom (22. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Im Bios oder wenn dem Board eine entsprechende Software beiliegt.
> Bei mir sehe ich das über meinen Aquaero.
> 
> Mein "Eisbaer-Projekt" ist allerdings auch etwas aufwendiger. ^^



Darf man Fragen wie dein Projekt aussieht? Würde mich schon etwas interessieren ^^ Hast du die Kühlung schon durch etwas erweiter? Würde nämlich gerne wissen ob es wirklich stimmt das die Pumpe das schafft zb noch einen Radiator und einen Garfikkarten Kühlblock. Wäre echt nett wenn du noch etwas dazu sagen könntest

Gruß Dyfcom


----------



## plinsky (22. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

hallo auch ich nutze mal diesen thread um nicht einen neuen aufzumachen.

hab eine frage zur eisbaer in der 240er variante um entweder einen i5 6600k oder nen i7 6700 zu kühlen. glaubt ihr es reicht, wenn man statt der mitgeliferten lüfter, zwei 120mm silent wings 3 pwm montiert um eine vernünftige kühlung zu gewährleisten oder muss man die high-speed variante nehmen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Du kannst die Silent Wings nehmen. Die sind zwar aufgrund der Rahmenbauform nicht ideal für Radiatoren, aber für einen i5 oder i7 reicht das locker sofern du nicht auf Rekordtemperaturen aus bist


----------



## plinsky (22. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

hmm was sind denn rekordtemperaturen und welche lüfter, die einigermassen leise sind und trotzdem genug leistung mitbringen würdest du denn sonst empfehlen. hatte gehofft, dass wenn die normalen silent wings 3 von der leistung nicht reichen die high-speed variante zumindest benutzt werden kann bei einigermaßen erträglicher lautstärke... be quiet preist die dinger ja sogar noch an, um sie auf nem radiator anzubringen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Rekordtemperaturen erreichst du mit Hochleistungslüftern die aber auch extrem laut sind  

Die Frage ist, interessierst du dich wirklich dafür ob die Temps 2-3°C höher oder niedriger sind? Ich persönlich bin immer der Meinung, wenn es wirklich auf 2-3°C ankommt, dann hat man die gesamte Kühlung schon völlig falsch aufgabaut. Wenn dir 2-3°C egal sind, nimm einfach Lüfter dei du auch generell bevorzugen würdest. Man muss die Lüfterauswahl nicht zu einer Wissenschaft machen. Ja, Lüfter mit offenem Rahmen taugen eigentlich wenig für Radiatoren, aber wie gesagt, es geht hier um max, 2-3°C.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Von den SW3 gibt es ja auch die High-Speed Variante, die aber auch sehr tief geregelt werden kann. Sollte die Temperatur im Sommer doch mal zu hochgehen (was ich nichtmal glaube), kann man die 2200 rpm als laute "Notfallmaßnahme" aktivieren 
Andere gute Modelle wären ein NF-F12 oder eLoop, wenn der Ansaugbereich frei ist - die beiden sind von der Leistung derzeitige Referenz. Kühler geht immer, aber wer will schon einen Lüfter mit 3000 rpm


----------



## bundymania (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen..... 
Mit ner anderen WLP und optimiertem Luftstrom kann man auch bissel was optimieren, mitunter günstiger 
Tjo, diese HighSpeed Fans sind, wenn überhaupt,  im Grunde nur etwas für Dauer-Headsetnutzer.....oder Amis


----------



## Chimera (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kühler geht immer, aber wer will schon einen Lüfter mit 3000 rpm




Pffff, was sind schon 3000 U/min: man nehme 2x 120mm Delta FFC1212D-F00 mit 4000 U/min und 56dBA oder dann die dickere PFR1212DHE mit mageren 7400 U/min an 12V, da hat man dann garantiert genügend Druck und mit etwas Glück hebt der PC im Sommer ab (evtl. gibt es gratis Ohrenschutz dazu )


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär...Fragen!*

Man sollte langsam aufhören nur auf die maximale RPM zu schauen. Am Ende zählt doch nur der Regelbereich und wie weit sie herunter gehen. Mir wäre es egal ob der Lüfter 1000 oder 10.000 rpm auf max macht, hauptsache ich komme auf meine gewünschte Drehzahl herunter. Das ist ein Punkt den die Amis uns vorraus haben denn genau so wird dort argumentiert. Sobald hier jemand sagt, ich hab einen 2000 rpm fan, schreien alle auf, dass sich aber viele 2000 rpm fans weitaus besser runter regeln lassen als Lüfter die max 1000 rpm machen, wird einfach übersehen


----------

